# Bad day...



## Cruentus (Nov 14, 2007)

Man... this is friggin hilarious. It starts off slow, but you gotta watch the whole thing:


----------



## dubljay (Nov 14, 2007)

That was pretty good.  I want to work in an office that keeps a sledge hammer around :uhyeah:.

Definitely a good laugh which was much needed today.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2007)

I see issues with anger...    Although I had seen most of them a while back, it was a nice laugh, thanks!


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 14, 2007)

iv had days i felt like that ...​


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2007)

A `bad' day? So far as I can tell, that was just a... _day!_. You mean... some days aren't like that???


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2007)

OK...where are the cameras you are hiding in my office 

Next time they might want to try this instead

http://www.widro.com/computerbash.html

Less likely to loose your job over this


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice...


----------

